# GA, Roswell:  Looking for 1-2 more players



## Krol (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi folks, here's the short version of this post:  we're looking to add 1-2 more players to our gaming group, located in the Roswell/East Cobb area.   We play on a weekly basis.  

Okay, now for the long version....

About us:  We're a group of four, late 20s to early 30s.  Most of us have been playing since the good ol' days of 1E.  I run one group one week, then the next weekend another DM runs.  In my game all four of us are present, in the other game one of the players can't make it every week so we just have three people.

About the games:  Both are 3E D&D games.  I'm running a game in my own campaign setting (which dates back to circa '89) that tends to be more influenced by fantasy literature than gaming.  My games tend to have a lot of investigation/interaction/character development with combat being secondary.  That's not to say it can't get pretty bloody at times.    I have a small booklet which describes my campaign setting which you'll have a chance to read before playing.  The other game tends to be stereotypical D&D.  High magic, dragons, and massive carnage (usually aimed at the players--heh).  It's set in the Forgotten Realms and there's usually at least one or two massive combat encounters per session.

Due to time constraints we play on Saturdays, usually only for 4-5 hours.  My game, due to one of the players, only runs from 3 PM to 7 PMish, the alternate game runs about the same though sometimes we go to 8 PM.  We're currently playing near I-75/Delk, so if you have a place to play that is closer to Roswell/East Cobb (where all but one of us is located) that would be great.  

Other possibilities:  We've been talking about branching off to other systems during the alternate weekend.  Possibilities would include Marvel Superheroes, Mage, and personally I'd like to run some Weird War and Call of Cthuluh.  So, if you're also game for other games than that's cool, though nothing is definite and we may just continue to do D&D every week.   

I also like to wargame and I'm always looking for other strategy gamers also...

Other notes:  One thing that we're definitely looking for is stability.  We've had a couple of fourth players, along with several possibilties, but no one has ever been reliable.  Since we only get a few hours of gaming in each week it's no fun when you don't know if everyone is going to show or not that week.  

Contact me at: krol@earthlink.net   My name is Scott, and if you have any specific questions ask away.  Thanks!


----------

